# Just bought a graco 210 es from Home Depot $ 190 after tax!!!!



## Bill the painter (Feb 6, 2010)

I just now went to home depot and they had a clearance sale on a couple of discontinued sprayers and $224.95 for the graco 210es. The only one that they had left was the display and I got that one for $180 excited as a painter next to a crackhouse on Friday!!!!:sailor: Just thought I would share. LATER GUYS


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Bill the painter said:


> I just now went to home depot and they had a clearance sale on a couple of discontinued sprayers and $224.95 for the graco 210es. The only one that they had left was the display and I got that one for $180 excited as a painter next to a crackhouse on Friday!!!!:sailor: Just thought I would share. LATER GUYS


Awesome...I would use that to spray elasomerics, and definitely use it daily on residential and commerical projects (in between crack smoking sessions, of course). 


Nothing like showing up to a job with a professional contractor sprayer like the 210es


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought one of those at an estate sale about 7 years ago, new in the box for $150. All it was ever used for was an in-shop lacquer pump. Beat the thing to death, but it paid for itself many times over.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dude you stole that thing!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Shoot I was in HD today buying some OSB board and looked at the price they had the 210es for 8 bills. So you got one hell of a deal on that small machine.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Bill the painter said:


> excited as a painter next to a crackhouse on Friday!!!!


A new tag line for me? Seriously dude, the funniest thing I've read all day! :thumbup:


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

That is pretty funny!:thumbsup:


Schmidt & Co. said:


> A new tag line for me? Seriously dude, the funniest thing I've read all day! :thumbup:


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I've never seen any good deals at Memphis HD stores....I've seen small XR7/9 rigs covered in paint and only discounted about 10-20%!


----------

